# beef jerky



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

*they sell this in sainsburys, worth getting a few packs to boose protein you think?*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*Ingredients*

Beef, Water, Sugar, Salt, Apple Cider Vinegar, Maltodextrin, Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, Flavour Enhancer: Hydrolyzed Corn Gluten Protein, Monosodium Glutamate, Citric Acid, Stabiliser: Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Preservative: Sodium Erythorbate, Sodium Nitrite.

*Nutrition*

Per 100g Per 57g Energy1190kJ678kJ

282Kcal161KcalProtein39.3g22.4gCarbohydrate22.8g13.0gof which Sugars16.5g9.4gFat3.7g2.1gof which Saturates1.7g1.0gFibrenilnilSodium1.3g0.7g


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

is good i have had dem before but der bit salty i think the once i got tho had more protein and less carb .. but bit too salty for my taste .. i hate salt with passion


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^^^

they do a pepper on that tasted pretty good,


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

It comes highly recommended mate and is good for snacking on to build up your protein intake.

Is far better than anything else and is actually quite tasty and reasonably priced.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

cheers, i might go pick up a few bags...and some mints


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ive used these guys before when I had a beef jerky addiction 

http://britishbeefjerky.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&zenid=47af7f8926ac0f273059cbe16a3497c2


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

If I'm ordering, I get it from www.Biltong.co.uk. Some great dried meats from there.

You can make beef jerky yourself if you get some silverside/brisket, cut it up and dry it in your oven set on (very very) low. Takes quite a few hours, but you can at least control what you put on it. Just plain beef is tasty - no need to put salt/pepper/teriyaki/worcester sauce on it.

Just put a dry piece of beef in your mouth and let your saliva rehydrate it while you chew it. My mouth is watering just thinking about it! MMMMMMMMMMMMMm Beef!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmmm beef jerky i get mine off my protein..........


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Love it, eat it all the time probably about 8-9 packs a week. So expensive but I can't walk past the stuff. Jack Link's is the nicest I've had - the tesco Wild West stuff is good too.


----------

